# Super Duty Brush Truck



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I know a number of us also serve on Fire Departments, I thought I'd share a new brush truck I designed for our department. In the past we've always had the traditional utility body with a slide in pump unit. I was met with a lot of opposition at first, but explained how this design would make better use of our dwindling man power and pose less risk of injury for the troops.

We used to store the small equipment in the compartments, which would mean leaning over to lift them out. Here the equipment is at waist level and can be accessed with no bending. There is also no further need to climb on the back of the truck to access tools, another risk of injury.

Here's the specs:
2001 F-350 XL 4x4, Powerstroke and automatic.
Alum Line Backpack tool box and flatbed


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

This truck fights brush fires, does traffic detail at accidents, is a support vehicle for tanker operations and does pump details during flooding.

Here you can see the soft suction, speedy dry, Prosser pump, chain saw and gas with tools. The empty diamond plate tray will house a future portable pump


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

100' of pre-connected 1 1/2"

200' pre-connected 1" Forestry hose

F/S arrowstick for traffic control. I had asked for Code 3's larger unit, but was shot down by the penny pinchers.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Hard suction storage

Yellow LEDs are alternating flashers.

All accessory lighting is LED, warning lights are strobes


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

150 gallon booster tank, 150' 1" booster reel, 10 hp Yanmar diesel high pressure pump.
The pump draws fuel from an accessory port on the truck's tank, no need for refueling. There's also a foam system for stubborn woods fires.
Honda 4500 watt generator
(4) 5 gallon Indian tanks. We also carry several collapsible back pack pumps
We've set up the booster tank with a drain valve to fill the indian tanks.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Hydrant valves, wrenches, Fire Police equipment, extinguishers, assorted hand tools, shovels, consul rakes, axes, etc.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Factory Idler Control
Siren/lights switches
Radio with portable.

I haven't been able to figure out the radio yet, it's pretty sophisticated.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

8000 lb Ramsey winch with brush guard
F/S strobes
Code 3 Excalibur lightbar
3m reflective lettering

We bought the chassis through State Bid, allready equipped with the winch and brush guard. The truck has a stereo and A/C, would you believe the cost was $24,500 for the chassis? I paid $30,000 for my F-350 cab & Chassis, invoice cost with no winch or brush guard.

I had to make some compromises to my original design to satisfy the bean counters and legal beagles, I had the equipment placement set up a little differently for more efficiency. But overall, I feel this truck will better serve us with our limited manpower.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

We are right now building a similiar truck to meet the same job requirements. We went with a 450 4x4. I will get some pictures soon. Setup should be about the same. It is being built inhouse. We started with a rack body and are adding boxes and equipement so that we have our own layout.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

We stayed with the F-350 for manueverability in the woods, and also wanted SRW for better traction. When we did the math, the truck should be under GVW, but I haven't put it on a scale yet. The helpers aren't touching their pads though, a good sign.

I've since learned you can get super singles for the rear of the 450 in aftermarket, you may want to check into it. It's been our experience that mud cakes up between the duals, making a big racing slick.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Well our old brush truck was a '61 international dual 4x4. It would go everywhere. Even when newer trucks would get stuck it clawed on. Had to get rid of it because the brake system no longer met state requirements. 

Pretty much same setup going onto the new truck. They wanted the the extra weight the 450 offers so that the truck can cover other details.


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

just out of curiousity have you had a chance to take it off road yet? we did this battle a few years back with a new grass unit and ended up buying a used ford bronco, which i was dead set against, but the deciding factor was a weight issue offroad. i have to admit the bronco is a beast in the woods. just curious how the heavier units handle the mud? we also purchased a kawasaki mule and set it up with a tank and pump which i will *highly* reccomend, everyone is impressed with it, although we find ourselves on alot of mutual aid runs now with it, we set the tank and pump up on a steel skid for quick removal and have since hauled several people out of the woods for atv accidents or other hard to reach injuries. the mule is set up on a trailer pulled by the bronco or anyones pickup. we carry 100 gallons water on the bronco (yes it needs spring work scheduled to do this winter when the snow flies or if it flies) we carry 50 gallons water on the mule, i think it would handle a little bit more too. i`ll have to run up and take some pics. the worst part about the bronco is the room it is a grass unit period.. no versatility to carry other equipment. tank, pump, a few indian tanks, brooms, a length of hard suction to draft water with if we should find a stream or pond to steal from, forestry hose, and a spare gas tank and shes packed full!!!!! let me know when you get a chance how it handles the off road, curious if it sinks or swims


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

heres a picture of the mule, havent made it to the other station to grab a pic of the bronco yet. i have to keep stopping to drool over that new f350 this baby has really been handy its all set up with lights, siren, search lights, radio equipment, it was also set up with a trailer hitch incase we need to pull the trailer that it is carried on into the woods with additional equipment, retrieving hoses ect. this has bailed us out a few times in its first year of service. it will go some places you just cant get to otherwise the pics arent the best too lazy to drag it out of the station:waving:

Rich


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

heres a front shot.....


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Pelican when you have trouble housing that sweet unit email me and I will give you the address of our fire hall. Better yet I will fly back and drive it home. That would help you out on your tight quarters.  I hate seeing people pull their hair out wondering where to put some thing.  


Battlin- that looks sweeeeeeet. I was wondering WHERE your light bar and radio is? It would need lights to make me happy. lol


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

I just tripped over this thread. That's one heck of a rig! I must say that I would have never thought of a rig like that for fire/rescue application. (I'm new to anything and everything like that!). Nice setup! I have never thought serious about being in the vol services but I must say that it has crossed my mind. It makes me think about what type of positive input that I could have in my town and what type of service I could provide. (Lookout! Brainstorming!). Jake.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Jake, I'm sure they'd be glad to have you! Volunteer Fire Departments are experiencing serious manpower shortages. My Company had 35 members, the Department had 150 when I joined 23 years ago. At that time we were responding to about 225 calls annually. Now my Company has 14 members, the Department about 65 and we answer 1200 to 1300 calls a year. We're strapped pretty thin.

If you have the ambition and will to learn, you can advance in the Department as far as you choose, if the department is structured the same as ours.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey Pelican! How are you? Yes, it is something that I have thought about but none too serious. I do realize that there is a shortage. I have talked to many Volunteers and have paged through the good and the bad stories. I have considered it in a relaxed bassis but never actually wanted to go and inquire because of lack of time.
Belive it or not my wife actually pictured me being involved as a volunteer when we were dating, (We have been married 8-1/2 years now). It is something that I would consider but my number one concirn is my family business that I grew up in. The next problem is that my wife is a nurse and works night shift. 7:00 pm to 7:00 am. We live an hour away from her work so she leaves at 6:00pm and sometimes doesn't get back until 8:30 am depending on what type of report she needs to fill out before she leaves.
I do feel that there is a lot that I can offer including mechanically inclined application's. I feel that I would have no problem passing any physical testing. 
My primary problem, (not considered a REAL problem), is the kids. My little girl is 6-1/2 and my boy is 3-1/2. Once they are a little older, I can strech out a little. I do know some people involved and do think that my input can be nothing but helpful. Jake.


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

pelican now I really miss not meeting you at the rally. Nice job with the truck. I used to work for fire apparatus builder here in CT.
Here is there web sit http://www.gowansknight.com They h...eir second truck they built for Kingsbury NY.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Just visited the web site, it seems my design is not so unique!

I'll keep this page on file, they seem like a good source for refurbs.


----------

